# vnc-4.0

## yee

I compiled vnc-4.0 on an Athlon XP system.

I seem to have misplaced /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/vnc.so which

is needed to display :0.

Can you enlighten me the best way to compile it?

Conway Yee

----------

## nobspangle

I think you download it in binary from the realvnc website.

----------

## yee

I don't think that vnc.so is binary only.

From the vnc 4.0 README file:

"If successful, in the xc/programs/Xserver directory you should find an Xvnc

binary, plus the native X server binary(ies) for your platform with VNC support

compiled in.  If you are building from an XFree86 version 4 tree on a supported

platform, you should also find a vnc.so module in

xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/modules."

vnc.so should be present after compilation.

It MAY be that as configured in gentoo, vnc.so is NOT compiled as it appears that

patches are applied to the X source tree.

The README specifies xfree86 so my using x.org might disqualify it.

----------

## yee

Reading the README in vnc-4.0 more carefully, it does appear that x.org is the issue.

"Xvnc differs from the other programs in that it is built inside the X source

tree.  Unlike previous versions of Xvnc, we do not provide an X source tree

with this distribution.  We have designed the distribution to be as independent

as possible of the X tree used.

We have successfully used XFree86 version 4.3.0, 4.2.0 and 3.3.6 (available

from http://www.xfree86.org).  You could also try the original X.org tree

available from http://www.x.org but this does not build as easily because of

lack of support for C++, no support for building server only, and other issues.

Note that the X tree is enormous and notoriously difficult to deal with -

building it is not for the faint-hearted!"

I guess I will have to switch to xfree86.  How do I keep portage from deleting 

the X source code files after compilation as it would appear that I will need to 

use the X source files as patched for gentoo?

----------

## nobspangle

try 

AUTOCLEAN="no"

not sure if that means before or after the compilation

----------

## feld

im using that on xorg and i dont have any problems

-Feld

----------

## yee

I can use vnc-4.0 with x.org.

The problem is that I am trying to compile in the ability to display :0 on the

client.

By default, this is NOT compiled by vnc-4.0.  It requires vnc.so.

If you did successfully compile vnc.so and are able to display :0 on a

client, please let me know how you did it.

Conway Yee

----------

## yee

I found out that vnc-4.0 as emerged currently is buggy.  I searched the bugs database and

it has been reported as bug #63596.  vnc.so indeed does not get compiled.

Conway Yee

----------

## bk0

Try xf4vnc instead. It works with xorg-x11 just fine.

```

# emerge -v net-misc/xf4vnc

```

----------

## thepustule

Hello all,

Recently I emerged vnc (amd64) and it only produces vncviewer, not vncserver.

Is there a problem between vnc and the newest xorg?

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *thepustule wrote:*   

> Hello all,
> 
> Recently I emerged vnc (amd64) and it only produces vncviewer, not vncserver.
> 
> Is there a problem between vnc and the newest xorg?

 

Try USE="server".

----------

